# New to the Forum



## SoccerDad15 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am a male, 36 years old originally from NYC but currently living in Palm Beach Florida with my beautiful wife and 3 amazing children. I look forward to posting and replying to posts on this forum.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SoccerDad15 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a male, 36 years old originally from NYC but currently living in Palm Beach Florida with my beautiful wife and 3 amazing children. I look forward to posting and replying to posts on this forum.


*Welcome to the TAM Family! Glad to have you here with us!*


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------

